# Headlight Scratch Removal



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive had a look through some search results but cant find an answer specific to my problem.

Can scratches be polished/sanded/worked out of car headlights? During the bad weather I hit a solid patch of ice at work and slid into a wall…at 2mph. The light is scratched but not too bad, my nail doesn’t catch in it. Overall damage is around 4” x “2.

I would rather not have to buy a new headlight as they are hard to get ahold of now and only come in pairs so are fairly expensive.

I will upload pictures later on if it makes it easier to assess damage.

The damaged area is at the side of the light, so it does not interfere with light output from the headlight or indicator.

Any help appreciated. :buffer:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

if your nail doesnt catch in it, it should polish up ok.
if need to flat it a bit start with 2000 are evan 3000 and go lower if need be. wouldnt go lower than 1500 wet.
have you got a rotary/ DA?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

may help ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=151798&highlight=headlight

.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> may help ?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=151798&highlight=headlight
> 
> .


I looked at that thread earlier, it does help, but my headlight is a bit worse than any of them.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

andy-mcq said:


> if your nail doesnt catch in it, it should polish up ok.
> if need to flat it a bit start with 2000 are evan 3000 and go lower if need be. wouldnt go lower than 1500 wet.
> have you got a rotary/ DA?


Cheers,

ive got the Kestral Das-6. I would want someone who knows what they are doing to do this.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I have attached some pictures. Didnt get a chance last night.



















Do you reckon this would buff out? Fingernail defiantly does not catch on it. My only concern is how the plastic has "turned" white with the scratch.


----------



## Fixxer (Jun 11, 2009)

Wet sand it, working through the grades then finish off with Micromesh, see how that goes at it, you might have to do it a few times but the plastic around lenses is usually pretty thick and if your nail doesn't catch it then its probably just the way its scratched that makes it look bad. 

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

To be honest, I think Micromesh would do the entire job without wet sanding. This kit contains all you need to do the job.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, il buy the micromesh kit. Im just glad that the light can be saved.


----------



## Fixxer (Jun 11, 2009)

You are probably right DW58, I was only thinking of a wet sand first incase only a fine grade Micromesh was available but that kit has a decent selection. 

Thats the kit I use, although if you are near Shoreham, London, High Wycombe or Gloucester then Transair have it for about £15, they do mail order too but its not listed on their website. They definitely do it though as I get mine from their Shoreham shop. 

Alex


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I first used Micromesh for modelling, but it's an amazing product range with so many applications - widely used by the RAF and civil aviation world.


----------



## 3M UK (Jul 29, 2010)

RD55 DUN: We've got a headlight restoration kit from the US that I'm looking into for UK suitability. If you like you could have one (got one in the office here) and see if it works? PM me address if you do. Thanks.


----------

